# Little Dell 04-15-18



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Got some redemption at little Dell yesterday after getting blown off by the wind last weekend. Fished for a couple hours and caught 1 chunky cutthroat around 17-18 inches.

Fish was caught on a black body zebra midge with red wire and a black tungsten bead.

A video of the action is here


----------



## wcannon30 (Jun 13, 2018)

Nice fish, I have fished evenings lately up there and had little success. Are mornings usually better?


----------

